# Time in grade for Hapkido?



## IcemanSK (Jan 27, 2015)

For Kukki-TKD there is a minimum time one must spent at a given BB rank before testing again. Is there such a requirement for Hapkido? If so, what are they?


----------



## WaterGal (Jan 27, 2015)

I think that's going to depend largely on what organization, if any, your school is part of.  IHF has the same time-in-rank requirements as KKW.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Feb 2, 2015)

WaterGal said:


> I think that's going to depend largely on what organization, if any, your school is part of.  IHF has the same time-in-rank requirements as KKW.



This is correct.  And it should be emphasized that TIG in many of these organizations is an iffy proposition at best.  In the past we've discussed some in Hapkido that have risen basically from no rank to 8th Dan in 16 years.  We've also discussed those that have risen to high rank yet for whatever reason didn't want to discuss their own TIG (yet wanted to discuss others TIG).  So while you'll see TIG vary from org to org, I'd wager that none of them have abided by it in the totality of the membership.  Whether the variation is legitimate or not is a case-by-case basis.

Additionally, there is a Hapkido org (a large and well know org) that will grant a TKD BB rank in Hapkido after one single weekend of Hapkido training.  Specifically, the TKD BB needs no previous experience and only need attend the weekend seminar, pass the test on what was covered during the weekend and pay the attached fee.  And this isn't necessarily for a first Dan either, it could be higher depending upon the TKD rank.

So my point is that TIG for Hapkido could be a strict adherence for some but not all depending upon the organization and the circumstances.


----------



## Instructor (Feb 2, 2015)

Our bylaws specify that one must wait two years between 1st dan and 2nd dan and then three years between 2nd and 3rd etc.  Of course leadership reserves the right to make these decisions on a case by case basis.  As far as I know they've been reasonably prudent regarding this.


----------



## marysson (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah the Dan ranks are exponential in time.


----------



## Instructor (Mar 12, 2015)

I find the belt mill seminars that cropped up in the past to be a disgrace.  I think TIG requirements go a long way towards keeping an organization from becoming a pack of paper tigers.

However I have seen situations whereupon a person learned the curriculum for a level, taught the curriculum for a level, and displayed all of the attributes one would expect for that level and get promoted regardless of TIG.  In this case, and it's usually a rare occurrence, I could see why an organization might choose to waive the TIG.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 12, 2015)

Instructor said:


> I find the belt mill seminars that cropped up in the past to be a disgrace.  I think TIG requirements go a long way towards keeping an organization from becoming a pack of paper tigers.
> 
> However I have seen situations whereupon a person learned the curriculum for a level, taught the curriculum for a level, and displayed all of the attributes one would expect for that level and get promoted regardless of TIG.  In this case, and it's usually a rare occurrence, I could see why an organization might choose to waive the TIG.



So, in short, they should be guidelines, not rules. It's good to recognise that exceptions exist.


----------

